# Toro S620 Direction Handle



## JayMarbs (Jan 3, 2017)

I picked up the S620 over the summer and just recently tested it out with the new snow fall. I discovered the handle that controls the direction of the snow slips, thus allowing the snow to be sent in whatever direction it wants. 
I was hoping for some suggestions on fixing this. I'm not a mechanic, engineer, and a single father that works full time while working on my master's degree. I'm needing cost effect solutions or even modification ideas to help me out.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

that was kind of an issue with those older vane type directional machines. there are quite a few ways to deal with it...... the easy way would be as simple as a little bunge cord you move from one side to the other to hold it in place. Other options would require a bit of effort taking it apart and replace the rubber grommets in the eyelets and then butt up a few washers on either side and use a couple small hose clamps to to basically pinch up the washers against the grommet and keep tension on the handle that way. Those are decent little machines - just getting harder to find parts for them.


----------

